# xine e problema audio

## dario.turchi

la situazione è un pò strana: xine riproduce senza problemi i film, invece riproduce in maniera distorta l'audio di file contenenti puntate di serie televisive... non so quale possa essere la differenza tra i codec solitamente usati per rippare i due tipi di file, cmq tali codec sono tutti presenti sul mio pc perchè Mplayer riproduce senza problemi entrambi i tipi di file....

mi rendo conto che le informazioni sono quanto di più generico, ma se qualcuno sapesse come impostare xine sarebbbe veramente utile

----------

## crisandbea

con quali flag hai installato xine-lib???  

invece con quali mplayer???

posta :

```
 eix -I xine-lib
```

 

```
 eix -I mplayer
```

ciauz

----------

## dario.turchi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> con quali flag hai installato xine-lib???  
> 
> invece con quali mplayer???
> 
> posta :
> ...

 

xine-lib: 

```
(X -a52 -aac -aalib alsa -altivec -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac gnome gtk -imagemagick ipv6 -libcaca -mad -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack nls -opengl -oss -pulseaudio samba -sdl -speex -theora -truetype -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis -wavpack win32codecs -xcb -xinerama -xv -xvmc)
```

mplayer: 

```
(-3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext X -aac -aalib alsa -altivec -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi -gif gtk iconv ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -linguas_bg -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_mk -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -opengl -oss -png -real -rtc samba -sdl -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 -vorbis -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc)
```

Last edited by dario.turchi on Sat Apr 21, 2007 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

modifica il tuo ultimo post utilizzando il tag code per rendere leggibile i tuoi risultati.

aggiungi a xine-lib le seguenti use flag :

```
flac mad 
```

  ricompila tale pacchetto e prova.

ciauz

----------

## dario.turchi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> modifica il tuo ultimo post utilizzando il tag code per rendere leggibile i tuoi risultati.
> 
> aggiungi a xine-lib le seguenti use flag :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

le aggiungo nel make.conf e poi 

```
emerge -N world
```

o c'è anche un metodo più diretto ?

----------

## crisandbea

postalo 

```
emerge -pvtDN world
```

  vediamo cosa ha bisogno di aggiornamento.

mi raccomando quando posti tale output usa il tag code.

ciauz

----------

## dario.turchi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> postalo 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pvtDN world
> ```
> ...

 

```
[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/libstdc++-3.3  

[nomerge      ]   sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4  USE="nls nptl -build -multilib" 

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.15-r1 [1.3.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1  USE="cups dbus firefox* gnome gtk pam -binfilter -branding -cairo -debug -eds -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r2  USE="X alsa gtk iconv ipv6 mad* samba unicode win32codecs* -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi -gif -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -opengl -oss -png -real -rtc -sdl -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -vorbis -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="-bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11  USE="X alsa* -debug -esd -oss -xv" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11  0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/gaim-1.5.0  USE="nls perl -cjk -debug -eds -gnutls -krb4 -nas -silc -spell -tcl -tk" 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-libs/libao-0.8.6-r3  USE="alsa* -arts -doc -esd -mmap -nas -pulseaudio" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20070303  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa flac* gnome gtk ipv6 mad* nls samba win32codecs -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -opengl -oss -pulseaudio -sdl -speex -theora -truetype -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xv -xvmc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1  USE="crypt dbus hal ipv6 ssl -bogofilter -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -nntp -pda -profile -spell" 

[ebuild   R   ]   mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.8  USE="berkdb ipv6 mysql* ssl -doc -ldap -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.2  USE="flac* -debug -ogg" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3  USE="dbus* gnome -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -tiff" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.2-r1  USE="-debug -eds -spell" 

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1  USE="X firefox* -debug -doc -seamonkey" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3 [2.0.0.2] USE="gnome ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,296 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]    gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.3  USE="berkdb mysql* -debug -doc -firebird -freetds -ldap -mdb -oci8 -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xbase" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1  USE="crypt dbus hal ipv6 ssl -bogofilter -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -nntp -pda -profile -spell" 

[nomerge      ]   mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.8  USE="berkdb ipv6 mysql* ssl -doc -ldap -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008  114 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/DBI-1.53  414 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  18 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.39  31 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[ebuild   R   ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups ipv6 mysql* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-video/totem-2.16.4  USE="dbus ffmpeg* firefox* flac* gnome hal mad* -a52 -debug -dvd -lirc -mpeg -nsplugin -nvtv -ogg -theora -vorbis -xine -xv" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.1-r1  2,195 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r8  USE="-3dnow -debug -doc -ogg -sse" 1,489 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="-build -doc" 532 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome -debug -kde -svg" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[ebuild   R   ]  app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0  USE="samba* -debug -nfs" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1  USE="ipv6 mad* -debug -ogg -vorbis" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  gnome-base/control-center-2.16.2  USE="alsa* hal -debug -eds" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  app-editors/gedit-2.16.2-r1  USE="python -debug -doc -spell" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0  USE="X -debug" 

[nomerge      ]    gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.2  USE="-cdr -debug -dvdr" 

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 

[nomerge      ]      gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1  USE="gnome zlib -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]       gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2  USE="gnome python -bzip2 -debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]        media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.3 [6.3.0.5-r1] USE="X perl zlib -bzip2 -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -lcms -mpeg -nocxx -png -tiff -truetype -wmf -xml" 5,502 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]      media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa* ipv6 tcpd -debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc -eds" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]      gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd" 

[ebuild   R   ]       gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3  USE="avahi hal ipv6 samba* ssl -debug -doc -gnutls" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3  USE="dbus* gnome -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3  USE="avahi hal ipv6 samba* ssl -debug -doc -gnutls" 

[nomerge      ]    net-fs/samba-3.0.24  USE="cups pam python readline -acl -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas -selinux -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 

[ebuild   R   ]     net-print/cups-1.2.9  USE="X dbus* nls pam ppds samba* ssl -jpeg -ldap -php -png -slp -tiff" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 52 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1  USE="crypt dbus hal ipv6 ssl -bogofilter -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -nntp -pda -profile -spell" 

[nomerge      ]   mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.8  USE="berkdb ipv6 mysql* ssl -doc -ldap -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008  

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/DBI-1.53  

[nomerge      ]      virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  

[ebuild  N    ]       perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18  51 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  media-video/totem-2.16.4  USE="dbus ffmpeg* firefox* flac* gnome hal mad* -a52 -debug -dvd -lirc -mpeg -nsplugin -nvtv -ogg -theora -vorbis -xine -xv" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1  592 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome -debug -kde -svg" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1 [0.3] USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups ipv6 mysql* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  media-video/totem-2.16.4  USE="dbus ffmpeg* firefox* flac* gnome hal mad* -a52 -debug -dvd -lirc -mpeg -nsplugin -nvtv -ogg -theora -vorbis -xine -xv" 

[nomerge      ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 491 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups ipv6 mysql* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 [4.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/evince-0.6.1-r3  USE="dbus* gnome -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3  USE="avahi hal ipv6 samba* ssl -debug -doc -gnutls" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 [0.72] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 630 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome -debug -kde -svg" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r5  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -impact -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -newport -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 241 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome -debug -kde -svg" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb%" 1,393 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      x11-proto/inputproto-1.4 [1.3.2] USE="-debug" 48 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups ipv6 mysql* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-db/mysql-5.0.38  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 22,812 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11  USE="X alsa* -debug -esd -oss -xv" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.16.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2 [6.6] USE="nls -test -vanilla" 14 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.1.0-r1  USE="cups dbus firefox* gnome gtk pam -binfilter -branding -cairo -debug -eds -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -es -et -fa -fi -fr -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -nb -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[ebuild   R   ]  net-misc/curl-7.15.1-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -test (-krb4%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsamixergui-0.9.0.1.2-r4  

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070227 [1.0.20060221] USE="unicode -examples" 356 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2  USE="cups hal -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -ldap" 

[nomerge      ]  media-video/totem-2.16.4  USE="dbus ffmpeg* firefox* flac* gnome hal mad* -a52 -debug -dvd -lirc -mpeg -nsplugin -nvtv -ogg -theora -vorbis -xine -xv" 

[nomerge      ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b  USE="-debug" 331 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups ipv6 mysql* -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-5.0.38  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2  0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20070303  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2  USE="X alsa flac* gnome gtk ipv6 mad* nls samba win32codecs -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -opengl -oss -pulseaudio -sdl -speex -theora -truetype -v4l -vcd -vidix -vorbis -wavpack -xcb -xinerama -xv -xvmc" 

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]    media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.14_rc1] 2,467 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  USE="fortran gtk nls -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16  

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 [4.2.1] USE="-doc -nocxx" 0 kB 

Total: 53 packages (17 upgrades, 17 new, 19 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 76,934 kB
```

----------

## crisandbea

togli ora il "pvt"  dal comando di prima e fai eseguire il tutto, ci metterà un pò ma va fatto.

ciauz

----------

## dario.turchi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> togli ora il "pvt"  dal comando di prima e fai eseguire il tutto, ci metterà un pò ma va fatto.
> 
> ciauz

 

grazie mille

----------

## Onip

Io aggiungerei anche vorbis e musepack e ogg tra le USE. Ti consiglio, anche, di controllare se sono USE locali o globali mediante

```
# euse -i vorbis musepack ogg
```

 e, se globali inserirle in make.conf

Una domandina, che profilo utilizzi? Un profilo, se non lo sapessi è un insieme (tra le altre cose) di USE flag predefinite e decise dai devel. C'è n'è uno apposta per l'utilizzo desktop. per vederlo vedi dove punta il link /etc/make.profile con

```
# ls -l /etc/make.*
```

Se, per caso, non hai impostato il desktop ti consiglio di farlo, basta solamente rimuovere il link e ricrearlo facendolo puntare alla giusta dir

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s /usr/portage/profile/default-linux/<path per il profilo scelto> /etc/make.profile

```

e poi dare una sistemata alle USE con

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Infine un'ultima cosa, ho visto che utilizzi openoffice. Siccome è un pacchetto letteralmente mastodontico da compilare i devel ci mettono a disposizione anche il pacchetto pre-compilato che si installa, al contrario, in un batter d'occhio. Per averlo basta dare

```
# emerge -C openoffice

# emerge openoffice-bin

```

----------

## dario.turchi

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

grazie per i consigli ... attualmente nn uso nessun profilo, ho solo un pò di use che ho aggiunto io stesso via via che installavo sw , vedendo tramite eix quale use erano supportate e introducendole se lo ritenevo necessario.... make.profile nn esiste neanche

attualmente ho queste:

```
USE="X aiglx alsa avahi dbus ffmpeg flac gnome gtk hal mad mysql samba win32codecs"
```

penso comunque che sfrutterò il tuo consiglio mettendo un set predefinito di use

----------

## crisandbea

 *dario.turchi wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   
> 
>  
> 
> grazie per i consigli ... attualmente nn uso nessun profilo, ho solo un pò di use che ho aggiunto io stesso via via che installavo sw , vedendo tramite eix quale use erano supportate e introducendole se lo ritenevo necessario.... make.profile nn esiste neanche
> ...

 

come non esiste neanche???? impossibile... o quasi .......          hai dato

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

  che dice???

----------

## dario.turchi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come non esiste neanche???? impossibile... o quasi .......          hai dato
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi ero sbagliato, esiste

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 Apr  1 19:23 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1
```

----------

## Onip

rimuovilo e rifallo, ma linkando al 2007.0/desktop

----------

